# I'm coming out of the closet



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Since being here I've started to take some things to heart. I have gotten rid of Jorge and am now actively seeking a girlfriend. I stopped by the local gun store today and bought a Henry 22 lever action and a Remington 700 bolt action 270. I made a $100 donation to both the trump and McConnell campaign and am going to church Sunday morning. I have also tried bourbon and will never be convinced that it isn't the greatest adult beverage in the world! 
I would like to first apologize if I offended anyone with my previous actions and would like to thank everyone here for opening my eyes to the way a real man should behave!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahaha Winning! Welcome to the "Right" side. 

Now go get some pepto to help with your nauseous stomach :vs_lol:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Now that’s just damn funny...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

This is the most entertaining forum I'm on


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nobody will guess who he really is. Even Hawg was conned at first!


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey I really did buy those 2 guns today and I really did donate to the trump and McConnell campaign a few months ago. I really will be at church Sunday and I ABSOLUTELY think bourbon is the best adult beverage in the world!!!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy? Is that you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ridin with biden said:


> Since being here I've started to take some things to heart. I have gotten rid of Jorge and am now actively seeking a girlfriend. I stopped by the local gun store today and bought a Henry 22 lever action and a Remington 700 bolt action 270. I made a $100 donation to both the trump and McConnell campaign and am going to church Sunday morning. I have also tried bourbon and will never be convinced that it isn't the greatest adult beverage in the world!
> I would like to first apologize if I offended anyone with my previous actions and would like to thank everyone here for opening my eyes to the way a real man should behave!


Awesome news!

Makes my heart happy to hear that.

Now...Time to go full on Conservative; Move to Kentucky, get a job with a Distiller and embrace the farm life! Dare ya! :vs_clap:


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> Makes my heart happy to hear that.
> 
> Now...Time to go full on Conservative; Move to Kentucky, get a job with a Distiller and embrace the farm life! Dare ya! :vs_clap:


Need to change your name from Slippy to sharpie!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Slippy? Is that you?


Nope!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Really? Wake me up when this guy is back.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

All spelling is correct. It’s Sas I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Really? Wake me up when this guy is back.
> View attachment 109765


Denton would have never let him make a post hahaha


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Nobody will guess who he really is. Even Hawg was conned at first!


Who's the loudmouth broad that was/is a moderator?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To bad, he was more entertaining.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Who's the loudmouth broad that was/is a moderator?


She doesn't have time for us, anymore.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> She doesn't have time for us, anymore.


Yep. What do you expect from blond strippers. :devil:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Ridin with biden said:


> Since being here I've started to take some things to heart. I have gotten rid of Jorge and am now actively seeking a girlfriend. I stopped by the local gun store today and bought a Henry 22 lever action and a Remington 700 bolt action 270. I made a $100 donation to both the trump and McConnell campaign and am going to church Sunday morning. I have also tried bourbon and will never be convinced that it isn't the greatest adult beverage in the world!
> I would like to first apologize if I offended anyone with my previous actions and would like to thank everyone here for opening my eyes to the way a real man should behave!


Awesome! Glad to have contributed to your rehabilitation! Now go kill a bear!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> Who's the loudmouth broad that was/is a moderator?


Mish?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Mish?


Yup. That's her.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Nobody will guess who he really is. Even Hawg was conned at first!


Had me going too, I banned his happy butt for one year!!
Then Denton let me in on the secret and I un-banned him.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> Awesome! Glad to have contributed to your rehabilitation! Now go kill a bear!





rice paddy daddy said:


> Had me going too, I banned his happy butt for one year!!
> Then Denton let me in on the secret and I un-banned him.


Sorry RPD... rainy days breed boredom on the farm hahaha


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, known to some, and some don't really care. Got it.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> So, known to some, and some don't really care. Got it.


Yep... sounds like you got it!:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Had me going too, I banned his happy butt for one year!!
> Then Denton let me in on the secret and I un-banned him.


So who the **** is it?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well played, RWB!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> So who the **** is it?


Old member named Hag. You might know him over at OTP.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

So who is the undercover member posing as Dhamp40?


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> So who is the undercover member posing as Dhamp40?


Not me ol buddy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ridin with biden said:


> Since being here I've started to take some things to heart. I have gotten rid of Jorge and am now actively seeking a girlfriend. I stopped by the local gun store today and bought a Henry 22 lever action and a Remington 700 bolt action 270. I made a $100 donation to both the trump and McConnell campaign and am going to church Sunday morning. I have also tried bourbon and will never be convinced that it isn't the greatest adult beverage in the world!
> I would like to first apologize if I offended anyone with my previous actions and would like to thank everyone here for opening my eyes to the way a real man should behave!


Sounds like you got converted to the bright side pretty easy. Hmmmm


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hag? Are you kiddin me?

Damn that was fun!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> So who is the undercover member posing as Dhamp40?


Good question! I'm still studying the writing style.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Good question! I'm still studying the writing style.


I think I have an idea but not ready to type it out


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A good mystery is always fun, and by the way, I bought a 92X the other day and it had nothing to do with a closet.......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> So who the **** is it?


Somebody with too much time on their hands....:devil::vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not sure I remember Hag but over 60 outrageous posts without being banned, something was fishy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I am not sure I remember Hag but over 60 outrageous posts without being banned, something was fishy.


We've been harboring Hag over at OTP. Along with Gambit and a couple others. Aside from the prank Hag is good good folk.
They don't get much better than hag and his family.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Ridin with biden said:


> ..I have gotten rid of Jorge and am now actively seeking a girlfriend..


Good for you mate but be prepared to take some knocks; the first girl I asked for a date in my early teens replied "F*** off and kill yerself you ugly b*****d".
But my mate consoled me with "Don't worry, it means she likes you, wait a bit and she'll be chasing after you fluttering her eyelashes"..
60 years later I'm still waiting..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> We've been harboring Hag over at OTP. Along with Gambit and a couple others. Aside from the prank Hag is good good folk.
> They don't get much better than hag and his family.


I need to get over and see you guys. I sometimes get on automatic pilot and forget to stop in. :encouragement:


----------

